# 有人在gentoo下面用过together for eclipse吗?

## &#22771;&#22771;

我怎么装不上阿?

一运行就出错.

bash-2.05b# sh TOGETHER_ECLIPSE_7.BIN

Preparing to install...

Extracting the installation resources from the installer archive...

Configuring the installer for this system's environment...

awk: error while loading shared libraries: libdl.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

dirname: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

/bin/ls: error while loading shared libraries: librt.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

basename: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

dirname: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

basename: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

hostname: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

Launching installer...

grep: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.06/jre/bin/java: error while loading shared libraries: libpthread.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

有人知道怎么解决吗?

我本来想在编程区发的,不过e文太差,怕被人笑,主要是怕别人看不懂 :Smile: 

----------

## honghai

try to emerge glibc again, then...

----------

## kohno

装了jre吗？emerge system的时候最好在make.conf里加上java。

----------

